# Feeding Time For The Peacock Bass



## wrenchaholic (Jul 14, 2013)

my 8 year old girl hates to feed the peacock, but loves to get splashed so she does it! Of course she ( I am almost sure I have a female bass) is one wild eater as I am sure you all know.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

love the pistol! HAHA! any more photo's of your bass?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

what do you feed the peacock bass?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that tank is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









dude this is my favorite fish tank on this entire site lol


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Awesome bass


----------

